
With Pokémon Go, Nintendo Seeks to Salvage Lost Opportunity - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/18/business/with-pokemon-go-nintendo-seeks-to-salvage-lost-opportunity.html
======
brudgers
Nintendo didn't miss an opportunity. Ten years after Wii, it's disrupting
gaming again. Once again targeting casual gamers with something amazingly
enjoyable.

Pokemon Go is a game that can be sold as hardware, and the hardware it needs
isn't cutting edge. Most importantly it is a game that works with the parent
as gatekeeper model and hardware that isn't a smartphone with a browser means
it can be safe for small children.

